# What herbs or foods reduce pressure around the optic nerve?



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Why I am looking for this information-
My daughter is 12. Average weight. No major head injuries every. She doesn't get headaches. 

Her eye sight was starting to change (side note- neither her father nor I have ever needed glasses) so we took her in for new glasses. The first doctor said he seen papilledema in her eyes (her optic nerve was swelled and curved.) He ordered a COT scan done, it confirmed it. We then took her to a neurologist. He did some test and said we need to get a MRI done to see if it was either a tumor or a pseudotumor causing the pressure. We got her braces off and took her in for the MRI. Good news-the MRI showed no tumor! 

They are going to do a spinal tap on her March 2 and start her on meds to reduce the pressure. Depending on the results they will either start her on some kind of steroid or antibiotic. 

I don't understand how she got the pseudotumor in the first place. Her weight is normal. She is healthy, besides the problem with her eyes. She does not take multivitamins (so no worries about her getting it from high vitamin A or from fish oils.) I have been trying to figure it out because I don't want it to come back after they treat her for it. 

In the meantime does anyone know of any foods or herbs that are safe and would help reduce papilledema caused by a pseuotumor? What foods should she avoid as well?

Do you know of anyone that has had this? Did it come back after treatment? Can they see now?

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

For causes it looks like toxoplasmosis....is a common cause in children. That is the kitty litter illness.
http://www.rightdiagnosis.com/symptoms/papilledema_in_children/causes.htm


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

We don't have any pets, but I am going to look at everything on that link. 

Oddly enough I went to Misdiagnosis on that link and it says something about thread worms. I am not sure how those two could be connected but my daughter had pin worms/thread worms when she was younger. I will look into that more.

Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I have read that various worms are to blame for a lot of illnesses. BUT, doctors don't look for worms to be a cause of ailments. They used to years ago..but not anymore.

Hope your daughter is better soon.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Pseudotumor cerebri is usually caused by an increased production of Cerebrospinal fluid. It probably has nothing to do with her weight, but you may want to look at her fat intake. Discuss the benefits of lean protein with your doctor. 

Also, have her checked to see if she may be thiamine or B12 deficient. These are the more common vitamin deficiencies that can lead to pressure increase.

Lastly, get her used to intaking Lutein NOW -she will thank you later. Lutein is vital for healthy eye function. Discuss with your opthamologist if your daughter will be more prone to macular degeneration or glaucoma later. Lutein is found in your dark leafy veggies like Kale, spinach & seaweed.


----------

